# Snorkeling this week.....?????



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey yawl. Gonna attempt to snorkel this week myself, should be interesting. Just wandering if there is anything that may be more current then whats in the How to post on it that anyone would want to share? Gonna print the post off from the HT and read and follow but know there is always something that may have been tweeked to work better.......
DOnt want to miss something petty that turns into something major.
Thanks for any suggestions.

MIMB Snorks:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im here for ya kurly give me a call if you run into anything bro, but overall it is simple just take your time and make sure you mark all your pieces and test fit before any glue gets involved lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

make sure you use a 3" rubber elbow on the airbox snorkel


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> im here for ya kurly give me a call if you run into anything bro, but overall it is simple just take your time and make sure you mark all your pieces and test fit before any glue gets involved lol


Thanks man, wont be the first time eh...LOL. 



BigP said:


> make sure you use a 3" rubber elbow on the airbox snorkel


10-4 on the 3" rubber!

When I think im thru and ready to test: Before I actually sink in the hole out back, I can simply cap the snorks and if it dies then Im good on the one but how do I check the others?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

to check the others it is simple just dunk it then come outta the hole and pull the plug on the belt cover and see if water comes out if not your good if so find the leak seal it and clean the inside of your cover and good to go but i got mine perfect the first time lol just be sure on your air intake that can lead to alot of money hahaha meaning i get your backs and troopers and you get a crank lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

some people test them with incense. cigarette or whatever other combustible you may have will also work. light it and let it smoke near each joint with bike running. if the smoke is drawn toward the joint any at all then you obviously have a problem. also, you can cover your air intake snorkel with your hand and it should die in less than 6 seconds.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> lol just be sure on your air intake that can lead to alot of money hahaha meaning i get your backs and troopers and you get a crank lol


LOL, now thats motivating.....thanks for the encouragement.


Thanks P.....gonna start on it Tuesday


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

How hard is it to get back into the CVT cover once this is all installed? Figuring on changing my sec spring due to tire change, might order today to do it while its apart. But if I cant get it in time, wandering how hard its gonna be?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's not too bad, its easiest to take th side cover off, or at leasst loose at the back, then you can slip the 3" to 2" rubber coupler off the top of the CVT cover, and just kinda prop it up against the frame then proceed w/ the CT cover removal.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool thanks. Just got back from Lowes, cant wait till Tuesday as I planned:haha:, heading out to start now. Gonna have to run to town to get a T once I get in to figure out what size I need.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

You shouldnt need a T. That step is for the carb vents that you dont have since you're 08 and fuel injected


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, if the T you are talking about it to replace the little white canister you dont need that. we dont have that.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

AHEM, yea was just testing yawl to see who was paying attention, of course I dont need that stupid T ..........lol......IM SO GONNA MESS THIS UP!!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

naw it's easy. just take yer time and measure everything right. dont end up like me with a ghetto curve in yo stacks


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

BigP said:


> naw it's easy. just take yer time and measure everything right. dont end up like me with a ghetto curve in yo stacks


 
LOL.....well im heading out to follow the instructions I just printed off so will see. Do I silicone these rubber couplers on the inside before PVC insertion or just run a bead around the top after the PVC is inserted, or none at all? Thanks :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i used no silicon. and it does not leak. i have seen silicone used and it made it hell to tighten the clamps. it keep sliding ride off from the pressure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I ended up buying a couple extra fittings when I went to Lowes (just in case). I bought a extra 66* and 1 or 2 22.5* fittings. They made it a little easier for me to get the stacks centered a little better and just a little easier overall IMO. 

Pretty sure the PVC cement will be water tight, but I did put a bead of silicone around all my fittings after I had everything already glued and where I wanted it. Just in case!! Everything has been good so far....No problems at all! Also when you go and get all your fittings, you might wanna get some caps for the 90's or whatever you use on top, so you can cap it off when washing the bike or storing it...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

tennis balls work good for caps. n there cheaper


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i used no silicon. and it does not leak. i have seen silicone used and it made it hell to tighten the clamps. it keep sliding ride off from the pressure.



I used silicon and had that problem. You have to just tight alittle at a time to let the silicon set.


Not trying to hi-jack ur thread but did anyone have a problem with the 3" elbow being right up against the handle bar bolts?? I think I did something wrong but it was right before mud nats and was in a hurry to get it done.

scott


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i was wondering do i need to step up to 3in elbow i put the 2in on my air box


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

3 inch will definitely flow more air


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bigbrute09 said:


> i was wondering do i need to step up to 3in elbow i put the 2in on my air box


yes. here's what you need to do. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=494

also, take the screen out from underneath your filter.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

y do u needa take the screen out under the filter?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

sjf323 said:


> Not trying to hi-jack ur thread but did anyone have a problem with the 3" elbow being right up against the handle bar bolts?? I think I did something wrong but it was right before mud nats and was in a hurry to get it done.
> 
> scott


Yea, this is the only thing that has me concerned so far. My 3" elbow also was rubbing the steering bracket. I took one of the bell ends that I cut off and trimmed it so it would collar the 3" elbow and slid it on and positioned to serve as a buffer and then just zip tied it hopeing it will stay in place.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it flows more air. I'd estimate that screen reduces airflow by 20%


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I used the 3" rubber 90 and yes mine sits on the handlebar bolts as well. Not much I could do about it...

I also still have my screen in there....may pull it soon.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I havent totaly tested it yet but put it in the deepest water closest to the house and it did great. I can put my hand on the air intake snork and the lid of the air box will sink in a bit and then it will die, let it set in the water for some time and pulled plug just after ai got out and the inside was dry as a whistle. Deepest water I was in came just to the top of my seat so I guess I havent totaly checked it yet due to the couplers and 1 or 2 joints being above that. Few pics here from the test ride.

Bummer is that once I got home, went to put it in the shed, cranked back on a willie and when I set it down I broke something in the front right upper A arm??????????Cant see exactly what it is yet but towards the frame side the bolt that holds the 2 legs of the A arm seems to be intact but the legs of the AA move on the engine side??????? When I set it down it felt like the shock bottomed out.
To the shed I go!!!! 
*THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS AND TO M.I.M.B.:mimbrules:*


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice. Did you extend your radiator overflow bottle vent, and gas tank vent lines?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

might be pulling that screen out soon then..


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont recall seeing that in the write ups or I missed it, so NO I didnt. Assuming you asked because its important....LOL, Is there a write up on it in here?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

actually. screw all that. it's easy. just pull your seat off. then follow the top hose on your overflow bottle up. mien was ran up under seat somewhere. splice that with another piece of hose and run it up to the pod behind your gauge cluster. then look down under right rear fender at gas tank. there'll be a hose with a lil valve in it. one end runs to top of g tank and other is poked into the frame. pull that out of the frame and splice another piece of hose onto it and run it up through the framerail or support brackets under seat up to pod. dun deal. 5 mins max for both of 'em. that'll save you alot of possible trouble


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Kurly said:


> Well I havent totaly tested it yet but put it in the deepest water closest to the house and it did great. I can put my hand on the air intake snork and the lid of the air box will sink in a bit and then it will die, let it set in the water for some time and pulled plug just after ai got out and the inside was dry as a whistle. Deepest water I was in came just to the top of my seat so I guess I havent totaly checked it yet due to the couplers and 1 or 2 joints being above that. Few pics here from the test ride.
> 
> Bummer is that once I got home, went to put it in the shed, cranked back on a willie and when I set it down I broke something in the front right upper A arm??????????Cant see exactly what it is yet but towards the frame side the bolt that holds the 2 legs of the A arm seems to be intact but the legs of the AA move on the engine side??????? When I set it down it felt like the shock bottomed out.
> To the shed I go!!!!
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS AND TO M.I.M.B.:mimbrules:*


ok, this may be the most perfectly cut shroud i have ever seen done.
nice work there!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

that looks great. i just cut a oval for all 3 in mine lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep. im freakin' jealous.
also.. was it as hard as you thought it would be?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks fellas. It actually looks rougher in person. Not really as hard as I thought, But hey I had good RESOURCES thanks to you guys. And P, I got the ghetto curve as well its just hid.....LOL


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice job.i aint got brave enough to do mine yet.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

If I can do it anyone can, believe that! Now to extend the vent lines like P said, few paint touch ups on the snorks and that section is done......Next figure out what went wrong with A arm and get it fixed before this weekend.........


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Good job man!!:bigok:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job Kurly, they look real good!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lookin good kurly, gotta love it and i like your idea on the bar going through all the snorks and keeping them straight whatexactly did you use for that? might be in my near future...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job on the shroud, mine is just one large oval also..not nearly as clean as yours. Still need to clean mine up a bit with some split hose or something to cover all the rough edges....lol


----------



## 338WM (May 11, 2009)

so after all this work you've done, have you run into problems were you have to re jet? was wanting to snorkel, but wanted to know if i have to rejet?


----------



## 338WM (May 11, 2009)

was woundering if i snorkel my quad, is it always neccesary to jet my bike?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Kurly bike is efi but on carb models my ques is do you have exhaust if so you will need to rejet if not then you might get away with it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

338WM said:


> was woundering if i snorkel my quad, is it always neccesary to jet my bike?


Not a hard rule that jetting is necessary. If you run the stock exhaust, 3" elbow off intake and remove the screen under the filter 9 times out of 10 you will be fine.

Remember, though, having to rejet is ALWAYS a possibility when fooling with the flow rate of air on a carbureted bike.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> lookin good kurly, gotta love it and i like your idea on the bar going through all the snorks and keeping them straight whatexactly did you use for that? might be in my near future...


Thanks fellas.
All seems to be doing good on it as for the snorks. Gonna sink it this weekend hopefully, let me rephrase that, gonna find some handle bar deep water to submerge the snorks completely...LOL. 
I didnt like the tops shaking from vibration of running so I came just under the caps and drilled str8 thru from one side to the other aligning with a 2x4, ran a piece of 3/16 all thread thru the holes, installed some rubber gromets for tubing in between and on the end, flat washered and double nutted. It tightened it up tremendously.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea Im FI so no need. But what they said on the carbs.

Question or should I say another question.....On the upper A arm on the frame side and on the engine end of the A, should this pivot in and out? I know its designed to rotate, but in trying to figure out what happened yesterday, I noticed that the A arm was doing this so I checked the other side and it does it too? I checked my shocks by jumping on the front and they absorb and make the sigh noice as I think they should. :thinking:wondering if something actually broke or if the shock could have simply bottomed out due to a freak landing which seemed like a normal one with the exception of feeling like I hit a concrete curb when I set the front end down?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a pic cause I cant describe it without confusing myself much less yawl.......This is of the front right wheel if sitting on machine and the other side does it also at the same spot.








If this is suppose to pivot in and out a bit then maybe nothing broke and it just laded awkward. The front of the bolt doesnt move when I push on the tire??


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

:mimbrules:Just found a post in the "How To" section for upper A arm rebuild by Wpeschel , sounds exactly like my problem.................I love this site!!!
Judging by the comments on that post, I assume it wont hurt to ride it like this for awhile until the parts gets here?


----------

